# ASUS ROG RYUJIN Klopfgeräusch



## BogusK (11. November 2020)

Hallo,

auf meinem 9900K werkelt der oben genannte 360 AIO Kühler.
Soweit alles gut - Temperaturen sind okay, Geräuschkulisse ebenfalls..
Seit einiger Zeit generiert die AIO jedoch eine Art Klapper/Klopfgeräusch. Stumm, jedoch deutlich hörbar, zumal ich ja kein normales Case habe.

Woran könnte es liegen? Luft im System? Erwähnenswert wäre womöglich zu sagen, dass der Pc oft stundenlang ohne aktive Kühlung läuft - die Lüfter stehen,
da die CPU Temperatur keine 60 Grad Celsius überschreitet (kann das zu Problemen führen?)

Das  Geräusch kommt für paar Sekunden und verschwindet wieder. Die Sequenz wiederholt sich als 5-6 Mal und dann ist Ruhe.. 

Anbei YT Link - da hört man es minimal, die Störgeräusche überdecken das klappern; man hört es aber dennoch:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EEfSQoob8Tk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Was denkt ihr was dahinter stecken könnte?
Specs:
- i9 9900K
- ASUS TUF Z390 Gaming (Wi-Fi)
- ASUS 2080 Non Super
- 32GB Corsair ram  (4x8)
- Seasonic 850 Watt
Bild des Sytsems im Anhang!


----------



## IICARUS (11. November 2020)

Wie lange hast du die AIO bereits verbaut? Im allgemeinem sind die Lüfter egal ob sie laufen oder stehen, denn die kühlen nur das Wasser im Radiator ab. Mit einer Wasserkühlung verdunstet mit der Zeit Wasser und bei einer AIO besteht das Problem darin das kein Ausgleichsbehälter mit verbaut ist. Es kann sogar dazu kommen das wenn der Rechner nicht läuft aus dem Radiator Luft in die Pumpe zurück strömt was dann zu manchen Geräusche führen kann. Zumindest bis wieder die Luft aus der Pumpe raus ist. 

Es kann aber auch ein defekt der Pumpe sein.

Das sind alle Nachteile solch einer AIO und je nach AIO lässt sich Wasser schlecht nachfüllen.
Manchmal sind zum befüllen unter welche Siegel kleine Schrauben am Radiator und/oder Kühler vorhanden, dann könnte hierüber mit einer kleinen Spritze etwas destiliertes Wasser eingespritzt werden. Sollte aber im ausgebautem Zustand erfolgen damit nichts auf deine Hardware spritzen kann.

Ein custom Loop hätte diese Nachteile nicht, weil zum einem eine hochwertigere stärkere Pumpe verbaut werden kann. Diese dann auch gut entkoppel werden kann und mit einem AGB das Wasser stehts ausgeglichen wird. Das ganze ist dann auch jederzeit erweiterbar und man kann alles so verbauen das sich auch kein Alu im Kreislauf mit befindet, denn oft werden Radiatoren aus ALU verwendet und das reagiert mit dem Kupfer und die Kühler oxydieren dann mit der Zeit. Die Kühlflüssigkeit mit Korrosionsschutz zieht das ganze nur in die Länge, kann es aber nicht gänzlich verhindern.

Gruß Gro


----------



## BogusK (11. November 2020)

Hallo Gro,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort!
Die AIO ist gerade mal ca. 6 Monate am werkeln..
Könnte also alles sein..


----------



## IICARUS (11. November 2020)

Was für eine AIO hast du verbaut, das kann ich vom Radiator her nicht richtig erkennen.


----------



## BogusK (11. November 2020)

Hallo Gro,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort!
Die AIO ist gerade mal ca. 6 Monate am werkeln. Im


IICARUS schrieb:


> Was für eine AIO hast du verbaut, das kann ich vom Radiator her nicht richtig erkennen.


Hallo,

Wie im Titel - ASUS ROG RYUJIN 360


----------



## IICARUS (11. November 2020)

Ah.. ok, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht. 

Die wird auch nicht billig gewesen sein.
Ansonsten musst du die Herstellergarantie in Anspruch nehmen.

Ist auch einer der Gründe weshalb ich auf custom Wakü gesetzt habe und meine Wasserkühlung nun seit fast 4 Jahren Problemlos läuft. Eine custom Wakü kostet mehr, hält aber auch vergleichbar bei guter Wartung fast ein Lebenlang. Die einzige AIO die ich noch gut heiße sind von Alphacool, da hier Radiatoren aus Kupfer verbaut werden und das ganze aus dem custom Bereich kommt und so jederzeit erweitert und auch besser gewartet werden kann. Aber den Nachteil kein richtigen AGB mit verbaut zu haben, haben sie auch.


----------



## BogusK (11. November 2020)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ah.. ok, manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäume nicht.
> 
> Die wird auch nicht billig gewesen sein.
> Ansonsten musst du die Herstellergarantie in Anspruch nehmen.
> ...


Das passiert mit öfters 

war absolut nicht billig!
Ich dachte an eine Custom, habe es mir aber nie getraut.. baue mir zwar meine PCs seit Jahren schon selber zusammen, nie einen fertigen geholt.. aber dennoch, und Wasserspiele am PC etwas Neuland für mich.

Custom Wakü wäre eine Überlegung wert Custol zu gehen, wenn ich auf die Ryzen 5900 samt der 6800/900 umsteigen sollte. Auf dem jetzigen System wäre es nur eine Verschwendung.


----------



## IICARUS (11. November 2020)

BogusK schrieb:


> Ich dachte an eine Custom, habe es mir aber nie getraut.. baue mir zwar meine PCs seit Jahren schon selber zusammen, nie einen fertigen geholt.. aber dennoch, und Wasserspiele am PC etwas Neuland für mich.


Im Grunde ist es das selbe, nur müssen halt die Kühler und die Radiatoren mit Schlauch oder Hardtube selbst miteinander verbunden werden. Habe vor vier Jahren selbst meine erste Wasserkühlung zusammengestellt und verbaut. Zu der Zeit war es auch für mich das erste mal. Vor allem mit Schlauch ist es sehr leicht und solch ein Schlauch ist genau so sicher als wäre es ein Schlauch einer AIO. Hatte auch Zwischenfälle, aber alle hatten mit Umbauten zu tun wo ich etwas unachtsam war und solange sich keine Spannung auf dem System befindet macht es nichts aus wenn was nass wird. Daher wird solch eine custom Wakü normalerweise auch so befüllt das zum einem alles mit Zewa ausgelegt wird und nur die Pumpe Spannung bekommt und das restliche System keine Spannung anliegen hat.

Während des Betriebst hatte ich noch nie ein Zwischenfall.
Aber will es nicht klein Reden, ein gewisses Risiko besteht immer, auch mit deiner AIO, denn auch hier kann immer was sein wo sie auslaufen wird.
Wer solch ein Risiko nicht eingehen möchte der muss bei Luft bleiben.


----------



## Viking30k (11. November 2020)

Hm die ryujin 360 war mit ein Grund warum ich einen costum loop gebaut habe 

Ich musste die 3 mal tauschen 

Einmal wegen rasselnder Pumpe 

Einmal wegen dem USB Laufwerk das sie generiert das sorgte für ewig langen System Start 

Beim 3. Habe ich die ryujin dann ganz umgetauscht diesmal hat sie bei jedem Neustart sämtliche Einstellungen vergessen und alle Lüfter liefen nur noch auf vollspeed 

Schade denn die ryujin ist leider nicht günstig 

Hatte auch erst Angst vor einem costum loop aber wenn man mal anfängt zu bauen geht es fast automatisch läuft jetzt 8 Monate Top 

Gefährlich ist eigentlich eher man will immer mehr Teile xd somit wandern noch Flow Indikatoren, Sensoren und am Ende ein mora 3 in den Kreislauf damit es leise wird xd


----------

